# Help with Jr. Gent



## triw51 (Mar 23, 2012)

I received a few Jr. Gents kits and am confussed about assembly.  The instructions call for two drill bits whick I figured out which piece of wood got the bigger hole.  But the placement on the mandrel is confussing to me.  Thoes of you who have made a few of these do you have any suggestions or tips to assemble my first kit.  Thanks


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 23, 2012)

The upper barrel (cap) has two bushings that should be the same OD.

The lower barrel (body) has two different bushings, the larger OD will be the end with the tip, the smaller ID will be the finial end of the body.

Does that help?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2012)

did you read the instructions?

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/woodturners/Images/pdfs/jr_gentlemens_pen.pdf


----------



## triw51 (Mar 23, 2012)

Andrew yes that does help a lot.
Penquin: I did read the instructions (although the ones I have are not as detailed as the ones you gave me a link to) and the ones I read were confusing to me.  The instructions you provided have better images that really help.  Thank you both for your support.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 24, 2012)

Upper barrel final diameter: 14,4mm both ends. Lower barrel final diameters: 13mm (center) and 12,2mm (finial).


----------

